# Steinheil Munchen Macro-Quinar f/2.8, 100mm Find! (w/ one problem)



## iKokomo (Aug 10, 2021)

I just found this lens while cleaning up my parent's house. I tried to research it online, but there is not much about this. The only thing I could find was eBay listings which have this selling for around $500. Why is this such a special lens? What is the history behind this?
I know it is an Exakta mount. 

There is a problem with it though. The aperture blade seems to be stuck at almost wide open. I can turn it a tiny bit and it may click a bit and move half a stop, but overall it is stuck.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2021)

iKokomo said:


> ... eBay listings which have this selling for around $500.



_Selling_ for or _asking _for? I don't see any actually sold at that price.

Still, it's a rare German lens of good repute and I see similar ones selling for $200-$350.

But, since yours needs repair, you might want to see about getting it serviced before selling.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 10, 2021)

One was sold recently in mint condition for over $400 plus $55 shipping. I would take Compur’s advice to get it CLA’d first before selling.


----------

